# Attack on FurryCon



## littlebiscuits (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...as-leak-at-rosemont-hotel-20141207-story.html

So someone intentionally released chlorine gas at furry convention and injured 19 people. Sounds like everyone is okay though. Naturally, the internet has gone bananas. And the furries are furious!







Take it away, kiwis!


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 7, 2014)

I'd assume the real reason is some nutjob want to attack a generally crowded building and it didn't have anything to do with furries per se.

If it WAS to specifically attack furries that's one helluvan A-Logging.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Dec 7, 2014)

According to the con goers it happened right during the ball/ dance party when the most people would be in the building. Take that how you will. And yes, it IS way too far for a prank. People could have died and that's super fucked up. But they didn't, so now we get to laugh at all the weens going "luuulz epic twoll!" .


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 7, 2014)

Great job! Hope he enjoys the federal case that's now being made out of this.

Not sure what's more autistic, what most furries do at conventions, or that someone thought this was justified.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 7, 2014)

Releasing Chlorine gas at a party is not a prank. It's attempted murder or terrorism. 

I mean you can disagree with these people all you want. But attempting to kill groups of people who do something you dislike is very comparable to terrorism. And I hope the person who did this gets sent to prison on an attempted murder charge.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, doing it at the ball would still be consistent with a general psychopath or terrorist or what have you who wants to carry out an attack on a crowded area that _could_ have nothing to specifically with furries.

It certainly could be some fucking moron who really hates furries, considering the insane levels of autistic rage I've seen leveled at them on the internet. I mean, most people who get really mad at nerd sub-cultures are also spineless teenagers who wouldn't have the nerve to pull this kind of thing off, but it only takes one.

Really, I just want to think that no one would _really _attempt to murder weird but harmless people who aren't really hurting anyone, but, well...


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 7, 2014)

Am I awful for just sitting around trying to think of bad puns about this situation?


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 7, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Am I awful for just sitting around trying to think of bad puns about this situation?



Not really. I'm sure after the cleanup, the party was a real gas.


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 7, 2014)

This should be renamed "Attack at FurryCon". Disaster implies that it wasn't something done deliberately.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


> This should be renamed "Attack at FurryCon". Disaster implies that it wasn't something done deliberately.



You're right. I'mma get on that.


----------



## A-№1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Chlorine gas? From spilled chlorine powder?

Are they certain this was an actual attack and not just a big janitorial fuck up?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, the cops seem to think it's likely an intentional attack. From the article:



> The manner by which the substance, which was consistent with powdered chlorine, was released “suggests an intentional act,” according the statement from Rosemont police, who are investigating the incident as a criminal matter.


----------



## applecat (Dec 7, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> Chlorine gas? From spilled chlorine powder?
> 
> Are they certain this was an actual attack and not just a big janitorial fuck up?



That particular Hyatt doesn't have a pool.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Dec 7, 2014)

Here is a video that a con-goer shot of the evacuation. I'll warn you though- there are a lot of furries in this video and some of them are dancing and hugging. 

Also, it's not that interesting, but I'm glad to see how efficiently and calmly everyone handled the situation. Dashcon con would have lost it's shit, but furfest just rolled with it. Good on them I guess.


----------



## A-№1 (Dec 7, 2014)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Well, the cops seem to think it's likely an intentional attack.


To my understanding "suggests" just means they haven't ruled out the possibility, not that they think it's the most likely explanation.


applecat said:


> That particular Hyatt doesn't have a pool.


But chlorine powder is used for more than just pools, and a hotel is one of the more likely places to have it in quantity, pool or not.  Does this Hyatt have any suites with jetted hot tubs?

I'm not saying this wasn't intentional (because something lame like dumping a bunch of powdered bleach in a stairwell is about what I'd expect from anti-fur weenery) or that it was intentional, just that we should probably wait for all the facts to come in before jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 8, 2014)

I got to hear Very Serious News Guy read about fursuits and specifically say "furry".


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Dec 8, 2014)

Lolcows are funny because they overreact -they treat it as a horrific injustice when they don't get their way.

These furries were nearly killed, rolled with the punches and got back to having fun.  If they were actually attacked, then  _this would-be murderer is the lolcow_.


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 8, 2014)

Great, now there's going to be a subset of furries who start wearing gas masks. All the guy succeeded in doing was making them even fucking weirder.


----------



## Ravenor (Dec 8, 2014)

This is fucking awful, it's not like this was a prank that got out of hand this was a intentional assault on a group of people using a Chemical weapon.

There is a reason that shit is banned for use on the battlefield, it's a horrible way to die, it's effects on survivors are dibilltating and it's indiscriminate. 

As to who the attacker was my guess this is going to be from some one inside the community, spawned by con drama or some kind of long term grudge.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 8, 2014)

Christ, if this is real, the people responsible are fucked. Like, this is not county jail bad, this is federal "pound you in the ass" prison bad.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravenor said:


> This is fucking awful, it's not like this was a prank that got out of hand this was a intentional assault on a group of people using a Chemical weapon.
> 
> There is a reason that shit is banned for use on the battlefield, it's a horrible way to die, it's effects on survivors are dibilltating and it's indiscriminate.
> 
> As to who the attacker was my guess this is going to be from some one inside the community, spawned by con drama or some kind of long term grudge.



I was thinking the same thing, some kind of drama that got totally out of control.


----------



## Laevateinn (Dec 8, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Great, now there's going to be a subset of furries who start wearing gas masks. All the guy succeeded in doing was making them even fucking weirder.



They already do. Plague doctor masks are also very popular amongst furries.

Seriously, though, this is why I'm in two very different mindsets about trolling. On one hand we've got guys like you lot who actually are really nice and when said person being trolled comes to give them a piece of their minds they offer to help and be nice to them. Then on the other side we have guys like this one dude who clearly took everything a little bit too seriously. I'm just glad that the furries are trying to pick up the pieces and not let this guy ruin the festivities.


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 8, 2014)

Laevateinn said:


> They already do. Plague doctor masks are also very popular amongst furries.
> 
> Seriously, though, this is why I'm in two very different mindsets about trolling. On one hand we've got guys like you lot who actually are really nice and when said person being trolled comes to give them a piece of their minds they offer to help and be nice to them. Then on the other side we have guys like this one dude who clearly took everything a little bit too seriously. I'm just glad that the furries are trying to pick up the pieces and not let this guy ruin the festivities.



I think we can safely say that once things get to this level we're well past trolling. That's full-on assault, at a minimum. With plenty of other charges tacked onto it.

Even with folks like BlueSpike, the lolcow did it to himself. That's a big line.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 8, 2014)

Holy shit, lol. When you're outright breaking the geneva convention to kill furries there can be no real argument that you're 'trolling'.

You're just straight up doing God's work.


----------



## Coffee Overdose (Dec 8, 2014)

Picture of Stairway

The white appears to be the chlorine. 



Spoiler: STAIRWAY


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 8, 2014)

Christ, in my day it was squirt people with fire extinguishers, fake names, rotten fish in the vent, hijacking the music to play inappropriate songs and other light hearted pranks, not fucking terrorist atrocities!


----------



## Strewth (Dec 8, 2014)

> “It was shocking,” said Smejkal while standing outside the hotel dressed in a red panda animal suit.



For some reason that part of the article made me laugh.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 8, 2014)

I guess you could say it's...








...panda-monium.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 8, 2014)

too bad it wasn't a brony convention


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 8, 2014)

CatParty said:


> too bad it wasn't a brony convention



They just set fire to themselves.

http://www.examiner.com/article/fire-disrupts-bronycon-2012


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Dec 8, 2014)

Do we know Tyce's whereabouts at 12:40 a.m. on December 7, 2014?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 8, 2014)

firfegs gt prnkd lolol #yefinhel #pranked #prankmaser #fukobeme #fukfurgizone #doritos #dew


UPDATE: The 19 sickened furries have received medical attention, and after a thorough examination, the veterinarian has decided it's for the best that they be put down.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 8, 2014)

Personally, I think some furry did this for attention and as an excuse to go 'See, we really are a fursecuted minority! BAWWWWW!'.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2014)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Personally, I think some furry did this for attention and as an excuse to go 'See, we really are a fursecuted minority! BAWWWWW!'.


That is literally the dumbest plan i've ever heard. They're furries, not Eli.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 8, 2014)

Dr. Meme said:


> That is literally the dumbest plan i've ever heard. They're furries, not Eli.




nah furries like bronies are always trying to shoehorn their little cliques in to social acceptance. some of the worst offenders will try to tell you they are just born that way.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2014)

CatParty said:


> nah furries like bronies are always trying to shoehorn their little cliques in to social acceptance. some of the worst offenders will try to tell you they are just born that way.


but is it really worth gassing your friends to prove the point? wouldn't it be easier to gas people you don't like?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 8, 2014)

Dr. Meme said:


> but is it really worth gassing your friends to prove the point? wouldn't it be easier to gas people you don't like?




but then the community isn't the sympathetic victims


----------



## YI 457 (Dec 8, 2014)

CatParty said:


> nah furries like bronies are always trying to shoehorn their little cliques in to social acceptance. some of the worst offenders will try to tell you they are just born that way.



An by that they allow themselves on the "if you don't agree with us point by point you're just some dickhead oppressor" rhetoric. Predictable. It's always they versus the world, right?


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay. This _really_ pisses me off. I know we have a fair slice of people who don't care for furries here, that's cool. Laugh at them if you want to.

This however, isn't laughing. This was a flat-out attempt to harm people. The folks were off on their own, having a good time & some asshole did this.

I don't buy the janitor screw up deal. If a caretaker had spilled this stuff, he'd of cleaned it up ASAP just to prevent such a situation from happening.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 8, 2014)

Have they established yet that the chlorine powder wasn't just convention organisers going to extreme lengths to keep out Tumbles the Stairdragon?


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 8, 2014)

Furries are stupid, but there is no group that deserves to be the target of a terrorist attack. Pure and simple.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 8, 2014)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Personally, I think some furry did this for attention and as an excuse to go 'See, we really are a fursecuted minority! BAWWWWW!'.



I am reminded of that scene in Four Lions where Barry suggests bombing the mosque.






(Sorry for the shit quality, it was the only vid I could find of that scene)


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Dec 8, 2014)

*TERRORIST? ...*

*OR HERO?*



Spoiler: The answer may shock you



The answer is Terrorist, of course.


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2014)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> I don't buy the janitor screw up deal. If a caretaker had spilled this stuff, he'd of cleaned it up ASAP just to prevent such a situation from happening.


Considering the janitor screw up deal, one would have to wonder: if the janitor did spill the stuff, why didn't he clean it up ASAP considering the danger it would bring to one's health?


Absinthe said:


> Have they established yet that the chlorine powder wasn't just convention organisers going to extreme lengths to keep out Tumbles the Stairdragon?


What if it was his way of getting vengeance?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 8, 2014)

Someone over on /cow/ has a compelling theory as to the cause:


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Dec 8, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Dashcon con would have lost it's shit, but furfest just rolled with it. Good on them I guess.



Considering how well run and thought out dashcon was I'd say a 25% survival rate would have been a relative success if it happened there.


----------



## DustygreeneNCR (Dec 8, 2014)

Silently, as the shadowed figures ran away in the night, one could hear a faint sound... an animalistic cry that many kiwis have heard before.

"Julaaaaaaay!" The voices called in a joyous tone, happy that they had done an epic ween that many alogs and spergs coveted.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Dec 8, 2014)

I wonder what its like to be so autistic that launching a chemical attack on a furry convention seems like a reasonable course of action.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 8, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> I wonder what its like to be so autistic that launching a chemical attack on a furry convention seems like a reasonable course of action.


When you want them to yiff in hell and kill them ironically like an animal is gassed at a shelter. I think the logic here is obvious. It's not called being autistic, it's called being fucking batshit insane to actually follow through with that thought.


----------



## Zorceror44 (Dec 8, 2014)

What's next? Some A-Log nut bombing a brony convention?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not sure yet if we can decide that the use of chlorine gas was meant to be symbolic. Powdered chlorine is the sort of thing that a big hotel maintenance department might have on hand - it could have been an opportunistic choice.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 8, 2014)

Jesus Christ, how much of an asshole do you have to be to actually try to gas hundreds of innocent people who are just trying to have a good time? The guy who did this is like what would happen if Hitler was from 4 chan.


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 8, 2014)

Aw man, I knew working as a lifeguard all those years and majoring in biochemistry would finally be worth a shit here.
These assholes are not 'terrorists', they're assholes. When I first read 'chlorone gas' I thought it was actually chlorine gas, like the stuff Germans used in WWI. Thankfully it was chlorine powder, that shit they let me handle when I was 16.
Those 19 people probably didn't need to go to the hospital. Chlorine powder (calcium hypoclorite) and tablets (same thing) can make it hard to breathe or make you nauseous, but a few minutes outside usually does the trick. It's not the chlorine, as calcium hypoclorite is a stable chemical, that hurts you, it's the smell and lack of oxygen (Think how smelling a fresh dead skunk makes you gag or how smoking makes you high.)
I'm not saying it's a janitorial hiccup because chlorine powder is never far from the chlornator of a pool. There's no reason a 5 gal bucket (what it usually comes in) should spill fucking everywhere. Applecat said there wasn't even a pool there, not sure of she was being serious. Even then, as husbando and c-no brought up, even the worst janitor in the world would at least take a broom to that shit.

So yeah, good job assholes. You're going to jail, you've given a minority a legit reason to cry persecution, and you achieved absolutely fucking nothing.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 8, 2014)

You know something? If this happened at a children's hospital, there'd be lynch mobs being formed to go after the perpetrator. Meanwhile, there are people out there on other websites (even "reputable" sites like NPR) actually cheering on the guy who did this at the convention. It's good to see that we're all on the same boat and call out the incident for what it is: attempted murder. I know that there are some furries who are far from normal, but even that doesn't excuse what happened at the convention. Assuming that this was deliberate, the perpetrator won't be roaming free for long.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 8, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> I'm not sure yet if we can decide that the use of chlorine gas was meant to be symbolic.



He should have used Zyklon-B, but that stuff's tricky to get your hands on.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Dec 8, 2014)

fuzzypickles said:


> You know something? If this happened at a children's hospital, there'd be lynch mobs being formed to go after the perpetrator. Meanwhile, there are people out there on other websites (even "reputable" sites like NPR) actually cheering on the guy who did this at the convention. It's good to see that we're all on the same boat and call out the incident for what it is: attempted murder. I know that there are some furries who are far from normal, but even that doesn't excuse what happened at the convention. Assuming that this was deliberate, the perpetrator won't be roaming free for long.



Shitposters are everywhere.  Of course, in their eagerness to shit things up, they forgot that the Hotel Staff would have also been killed.

Glad to see whoever did this (I'm not discounting the possibility of jilted lover) read _Goosebumps_ through Chemistry Class and skipped that episode of _Madoka_.


----------



## Zorceror44 (Dec 8, 2014)

Morbid Boredom said:


> Glad to see they read _Goosebumps_ through Chemistry Class and skipped that episode of _Madoka_.



"Remember kids, don't pay attention in Chemistry Class.  You might just prevent several people dying from chlorine poisoning!"



Count groudon said:


> Jesus Christ, how much of an asshole do you have to be to actually try to gas hundreds of innocent people who are just trying to have a good time? The guy who did this is like what would happen if Hitler was from 4 chan.



I think whoever gassed the hotel just took their hate of furries way too seriously. I don't like rap music, but you don't see me jumping out during a Lil Wayne concert and shooting everyone.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 8, 2014)

Is anybody else waiting excitedly for this story to unfold? 

I'm hoping there is a jilted lover involved


----------



## Artard (Dec 8, 2014)

Oy vey, news anchors can't stop laughing, one runs off set when told what a furry is.


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was going to post a poem last night about yiffing and murring and deadly fumes but I feel like I shouldn't.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 8, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> I was going to post a poem last night about yiffing and murring and deadly fumes but I feel like I shouldn't.


Please do


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Dec 8, 2014)

GAS THE FURRIES 

SPECIES WAR NOW


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 8, 2014)

Some say to kill furries with fire,
Some say with chlorine gas.
Because of applecat's desire
I hold with those who favor fire.
But if we had to kill en masse,
I think I know enough of murrs
To say that that chlorine gas
For killing furs
Would not be crass.


----------



## Sanic (Dec 8, 2014)

A friend just brought these events to my attention today. I heard 4chan is in a hellstorm over it. 

Also, it's certainly more serious than Gamergate.


----------



## c-no (Dec 8, 2014)

Sanic said:


> A friend just brought these events to my attention today. I heard 4chan is in a hellstorm over it.
> 
> Also, it's certainly more serious than Gamergate.


#Chlorinegate? Either way, one can only see what anon's have to say over this. No doubt, many could be relishing in it while others are disgusted at what transpired. Makes one wonder what 8chan would also think of this.


----------



## exball (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Ravenor (Dec 9, 2014)

What comics that one originally from ?


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 9, 2014)

exball said:


> View attachment 10432



So dark. So edgy.


----------



## exball (Dec 9, 2014)

Ravenor said:


> What comics that one originally from ?


I could be wrong but I believe it's from the Deathwatch comic book.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 9, 2014)

Artard said:


> Oy vey, news anchors can't stop laughing, one runs off set when told what a furry is.


This is what I was dreading. Those people at the convention, oh my god I cringed so hard I nearly collapsed into myself.

Every time my shameful interest comes into public view I die a little inside.


----------



## NeetBoy (Dec 9, 2014)

Artard said:


> Oy vey, news anchors can't stop laughing, one runs off set when told what a furry is.





GREEDY FIREMAN said:


> Do we know Tyce's whereabouts at 12:40 a.m. on December 7, 2014?





Spoiler: Well, do we?


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 9, 2014)

Personally, I think Xalver was trying to assassinate Adam Wan.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 9, 2014)

adam wan were he live


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 9, 2014)

HrrDrr said:


> Spoiler: Well, do we?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10440



#killfurbyss #kilfegz #fegggggggg #feg@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe@mccafe


----------



## CatParty (Dec 9, 2014)

Artard said:


> Oy vey, news anchors can't stop laughing, one runs off set when told what a furry is.




i really can't get enough of this. i always find it interesting when normal people experience fringe groups like furries for the first time. i only wish they had a camera on her face as someone explained what they were to her.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 9, 2014)

https://forum.encyclopediadramatica.se/threads/chlorine-takes-care-of-furries.19911/

EDF responds to the situation. The response is expected.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Dec 9, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> https://forum.encyclopediadramatica.se/threads/chlorine-takes-care-of-furries.19911/
> 
> EDF responds to the situation. The response is expected.



Monday morning quarterbacking on failed mass-murders.  "ED" means "Edgy doodz", I guess.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Dec 9, 2014)

Morbid Boredom said:


> Monday morning quarterbacking on failed mass-murders.  "ED" means "Edgy doodz", I guess.



Such edgy, so dark.

Seriously, ED- could you dial the stupid back down to about 11 or so?


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 9, 2014)

CatParty said:


> i really can't get enough of this. i always find it interesting when normal people experience fringe groups like furries for the first time. i only wish they had a camera on her face as someone explained what they were to her.



I was actually talking to my friend who runs a morning radio program out here and he actually had to give this news to people out here in the boondocks who are still have the mindset that using your email may be a gateway for Satan to get your soul. Thankfully this guy isn't from around here, but all the same he doesn't know a lot of internet subcultures. For example, talking about this event with him, the topic of bronies naturally came up- and he had no idea of what a brony was. Explaining it to him, this dude lost his shit.

Point being this: people who do not understand the inner workings of the internet just got a glimpse of the gibbering insanity we dwell within. Whoever the idiot was that decided to use chlorine gas, 1) Gold star for you for becoming a terrorist by attacking one of the saddest internet cultures around- what's next in your diabolical schemes, putting more chlorine gas in Dashcon 2015's ballpit?  and 2) The world outside and away from the internet does not care about the world inside the internet and will only continue to laugh at the suffering of human beings because they're not part of their conception of normality. That does sound SJW-ery, I realize, but it's the simple truth- the world is cold, dark, and brutal. As both worlds continue to merge, things are going to continue to get weirder and weirder- hope you got either thick skin or a helmet, folks. 

Things are only gonna get messier from here.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 9, 2014)

90% sure it'll turn out to be a drama-fur throwing a hissy fit because of some faggoted retarded drama from inside their little subculture. I'm pretty sure that even the most ebin of weens is not quite so ebin as to gas a fur convention. If weens were that ebin, Chris would be getting physically assaulted on a weekly basis.


----------



## Silver (Dec 9, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> Some say to kill furries with fire,
> Some say with chlorine gas.
> Because of applecat's desire
> I hold with those who favor fire.
> ...



These forums are both autistic and intelligent as all fuck. I love it.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 9, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> 90% sure it'll turn out to be a drama-fur throwing a hissy fit because of some faggoted retarded drama from inside their little subculture. I'm pretty sure that even the most ebin of weens is not quite so ebin as to gas a fur convention. If weens were that ebin, Chris would be getting physically assaulted on a weekly basis.


Same here, I don't think ween and aggressive psychopath are totally mutually inclusive. Furries are notorious for drama, so I think this is just as likely, if not more likely to be the case.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 9, 2014)

John Freeman said:


> Same here, I don't think ween and aggressive psychopath are totally mutually inclusive. Furries are notorious for drama, so I think this is just as likely, if not more likely to be the case.




makes sense they'd do something like this to themselves


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 9, 2014)

CatParty said:


> makes sense they'd do something like this to themselves


I think it makes a perfect lack of sense in typical furry fashion. Another hallmark of furrydom is failing, as @Pikonic pointed out, it sublimated into a noxious asphyxiant, calcium hypoclorite. No one was critically injured. It would have probably been easier for them to make the colorless odorless but horribly burning Hydrogen chloride gas out of bleach and ammonia. So they used a poor chemical choice with a poor method of attack. In those regards, they were lucky the attacker was a dumbass.


----------



## DustygreeneNCR (Dec 9, 2014)

"Some of the guests, which included about 4,600 FurFest attendees, were temporarily sheltered at a neighboring convention center which was hosting a dog show." - dailydot.com
I don't think it would be good idea to do that...


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Dec 9, 2014)

John Freeman said:


> I think it makes a perfect lack of sense in typical furry fashion. Another hallmark of furrydom is failing, as @Pikonic pointed out, it sublimated into a noxious asphyxiant, calcium hypoclorite. No one was critically injured. *It would have probably been easier for them to make the colorless odorless but horribly burning Hydrogen chloride gas out of bleach and ammonia*. So they used a poor chemical choice with a poor method of attack. In those regards, they were lucky the attacker was a dumbass.


When I first heard this, I thought that was what happened.


----------



## Ravenor (Dec 9, 2014)

John Freeman said:


> I think it makes a perfect lack of sense in typical furry fashion. Another hallmark of furrydom is failing, as @Pikonic pointed out, it sublimated into a noxious asphyxiant, calcium hypoclorite. No one was critically injured. It would have probably been easier for them to make the colorless odorless but horribly burning Hydrogen chloride gas out of bleach and ammonia. So they used a poor chemical choice with a poor method of attack. In those regards, they were lucky the attacker was a dumbass.



They where lucky the attacker was incompetent, however if I am recalling my military history correctly (an I'm possibly not) one of the first chlorine gas attacks in WW1 was essentially just drums of the stuff tossed on a fire up wind of enemy lines. 

One bit of military history I am recalling correctly however is this, during the very first gas attack a Canadian squad made gas masks by taking scarfs an pissing on them then wrapping them around there heads. For a while "pass the piss" had two meanings to pass a vickers gunner a can of water or urine to cool down the gun during a battle and also as a slang term for asking a quarter master or dispenser for a replacement mask filter.

Also the vickers gun cooling thing led to the British phrase "taking the piss" as water in the trenches was valuable so often some poor sod was sent round with a empty water can or water bottles an asked other soldiers to take a piss.

/History Sperg.


----------



## c-no (Dec 9, 2014)

CatParty said:


> makes sense they'd do something like this to themselves


When you consider Xalver wanting the head of Zaush (both of whom are furries) or Tumbles the Stairsdragon, this could of actually been a furry wanting to either do some prank (that could land him in prison because police see it as a terrorist attack) or get back at anyone at the convention (which could also land him in prison because this sort of thing could kill anyone within the building, be it furries, staff members, or others that were there). If a furry did this and got their own identity shown, the fandom would not want anything to do with guy.

tl;dr if a furry did this, expect outcasting and more drama and possible revenge.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 9, 2014)

i have a friend who was at the con when it was evacuated. he is really private and was humiliated that he was wearing his parrot fur suit in public.
he said that some of the people on the street were being assholes and taking pics and laughing.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 9, 2014)

c-no said:


> tl;dr if a furry did this, expect outcasting and more drama and possible revenge.



If a furry did it, I expect the outcasting and revenge will be minimal since the perpetrator is going to be in federal prison for a few decades; or rather, revenge on the perpetrator will be more or less impossible, and outcasting will be irrelevant because he'll be  isolated in federal prison anyway.

I do agree that there's probably gonna be a tsunami of drama coming from furries in the near future.


----------



## Ravenor (Dec 9, 2014)

The Joker said:


> i have a friend who was at the con when it was evacuated. he is really private and was humiliated that he was wearing his parrot fur suit in public.
> he said that some of the people on the street were being assholes and taking pics and laughing.



Just tell your firend that it's no biggie, any one who is really there friend wont care anyway.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Dec 9, 2014)

The best part is they got wheeled away to the ambulances while still in their fursuits.

Also it's weird how the media is kind of playing this off as a joke. Can you imagine if someone gasses gays or some other group instead?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 9, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> The best part is they got wheeled away to the ambulances while still in their fursuits.
> 
> Also it's weird how the media is kind of playing this off as a joke. Can you imagine if someone gasses gays or some other group instead?




i wouldn't go comparing gays to weirdos in fursuits


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Dec 9, 2014)

CatParty said:


> i wouldn't go comparing gays to weirdos in fursuits




I wasn't. I was just saying this has been pretty low-key news considering it was a gas attack.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ravenor said:


> One bit of military history I am recalling correctly however is this, during the very first gas attack a Canadian squad made gas masks by taking scarfs an pissing on them then wrapping them around there heads.



If piss-soaked cloth protects against chlorine gas, you'd think the fursuits would have protected everyone.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 9, 2014)

CatParty said:


> i wouldn't go comparing gays to weirdos in fursuits


Not agreeing with either side, but they are both a minority, laypeople barely understand them, mock them, revile them, condemn them, and the lowest common denominator is that they are both people too. I think the similarities stop there, as gay people have caught infinitely more flak over millennia. No furfag has been burned on a stake as far as I know.



Cute Anime Girl said:


> Also it's weird how the media is kind of playing this off as a joke.


I am trying to rationalize that reaction. No one was killed, and furries are weird, and most people have never heard of them, so it is understandably bemusing.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 9, 2014)

John Freeman said:


> Not agreeing with either side, but they are both a minority, laypeople barely understand them, mock them, revile them, condemn them, and the lowest common denominator is that they are both people too. I think the similarities stop there, as gay people have caught infinitely more flak over millennia. No furfag has been burned on a stake as far as I know.
> 
> 
> .




also furries are not born that way, it is their decision


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 9, 2014)

CatParty said:


> also furries are not born that way, it is their decision


Along that same line of thought, people choose to have gay sex, as one chooses to make any action. Just as I consciously sought out a male partner to fool around with. There is no choice if you find the prospect of homosex attractive, or the same sex in general. To me it doesn't make much sense to have the validity of entire lifestyles be contingent on whether or not someone was born a certain way, as a lifestyle is made up of hundreds if not thousands of conscious decisions made throughout a persons whole life. You are only born once, and the decisions you make through out your own life are innumerable.

On the flip side, there are people who make decisions their entire life, or years at least, that conflict with how they feel, a lot of ex-gay people, and those in denial fall in this camp.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 9, 2014)

John Freeman said:


> gay people have caught infinitely more flak over millennia. No furfag has been burned on a stake as far as I know.



How long have furries been around, though? They couldn't have existed before geocities and myspace, and we haven't been burning homos at the stake since even longer ago than the 80's.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 9, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> How long have furries been around, though? They couldn't have existed before geocities and myspace, and we haven't been burning homos at the stake since even longer ago than the 80's.


Usenet brought the fandom together for the first time and they decided on the name "furry". So yes very accurate. Since 1980.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 9, 2014)

John Freeman said:


> Usenet brought the fandom together for the first time and they decided on the name "furry". So yes very accurate. Since 1980.


Wasn't "Funny Animal" or whatever it was called before that a thing for a while previous to that too?


----------



## Konstantinos (Dec 9, 2014)

I somehow doubt that this is the work of an A-log or a ween. I don't know why, its just a feeling I have. I doubt that any of those guys have the balls to go as far as trying to commit murder in the pursuit of lulz. 

I dunno, the picture is unclear at the moment. We ought to await more details before we can really determine what happened.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Dec 9, 2014)

Konstantinos said:


> I somehow doubt that this is the work of an A-log or a ween. I don't know why, its just a feeling I have. I doubt that any of those guys have the balls to go as far as trying to commit murder in the pursuit of lulz.


It would not be courage, merely psychopathy -which lends credence to some drama queen and a crime of passion.



> I dunno, the picture is unclear at the moment. We ought to await more details before we can really determine what happened.


This is true. I'm totally speculating.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Dec 9, 2014)

Konstantinos said:


> I somehow doubt that this is the work of an A-log or a ween. I don't know why, its just a feeling I have. I doubt that any of those guys have the balls to go as far as trying to commit murder in the pursuit of lulz.
> 
> I dunno, the picture is unclear at the moment. We ought to await more details before we can really determine what happened.



That's sorta the feeling I have. This was pretty ballsy for your average bit of ween fuckery. That being said though, if they'd wanted to cause some _real_ damage, whoever did this would of dumped some ammonia on the pile and casually walked out. They'd be in the clear before anyone hit the floor.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 9, 2014)

The earliest references to the modern, perverted furry fandom I could ever find were late eighties-early nineties. Wired did a 1994 article on MUCKs, for example.


----------



## Konstantinos (Dec 9, 2014)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> That's sorta the feeling I have. This was pretty ballsy for your average bit of ween fuckery. That being said though, if they'd wanted to cause some _real_ damage, whoever did this would of dumped some ammonia on the pile and casually walked out. They'd be in the clear before anyone hit the floor.



Yeah, that too. You'd think that the would-be assassin would try to make a more potent mixture than just dumping a bunch of chlorine on the ground. That's not to say that what he did wasn't dangerous, just not really the poisonous gas he probably wanted. Either the person was really dumb and overestimated the effectiveness of the chlorine or murder wasn't his intention.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Dec 9, 2014)

Konstantinos said:


> [T]he person was really dumb and overestimated the effectiveness of the chlorine.


----------



## Konstantinos (Dec 9, 2014)

I just thought of something: what if the guy who dropped the chlorine was wearing a fursuit as a disguise? It would be the perfect scheme. You would blend in perfectly at the building for one thing. No one would bat an eye at one costumed weirdo over another. Secondly (assuming no one saw you while you were putting the costume on), even if you got captured on a security camera or in a picture, you could just dump the suit and no one would be able to recognize you as the perp. Assuming you make sure to dispose of the costume carefully, that could be a flawless getaway.

Ehh, who am I kidding? The guy couldn't have been that smart to begin with if he was trying to gas FurCon.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Dec 9, 2014)

Konstantinos said:


> I just thought of something: what if the guy who dropped the chlorine was wearing a fursuit, as a disguise? It would be the perfect scheme. You would blend in perfectly at the building for one thing. No one would bat an eye at one costumed weirdo over another. Secondly (assuming no one saw you while you were putting the costume on), even if you got captured on a security camera or in a picture, you could just burn the suit later and you no one would be able to find you. Assuming you make sure to dump the costume carefully, that could be a perfect getaway almost.


It's like the Ocean's 11 of prankterrrorism. I just* really *like the idea that in this scenario it's possible the criminal could only be identified by his fursona because everyone there wouldn't actually now his real name.



Spoiler: CIA secret file containing intel on the perpetrator



_At the moment, federal investigator's prime suspect is 184-year-old "Jadepaw Moonsong". Witnesses gave the description of a fuzzy bear cub with blue markings, kawaii tail and black fur. Authorities have subpoenaed his DeviantArt and FurAffinity profiles for further information._


----------



## A-№1 (Dec 9, 2014)

c-no said:


> Considering the janitor screw up deal, one would have to wonder: if the janitor did spill the stuff, why didn't he clean it up ASAP considering the danger it would bring to one's health?


Possibly because it's in a stairwell and the cleaning closet where the hotel stores the hot tub cleaning supplies is down in the basement.  The janitor might well have been on his way to get some rubber gloves and a broom when furries started noticing the smell.  Or it might not have been the janitor himself who spilled it.  I can see the janitor, upon being assigned to clean a particularly nasty, furry besmirched hot tub on the top floor, calling for a lowly bellhop to haul up some water shock chlorine powder from the basement instead of going all the way down and back for it himself.  The bellhop might well spill some of it on the way up and never mention it because he wasn't aware of the safety concerns.

The point is that while this is very suspicious, it's still not definitely an attack.  Of course if it turns out it wasn't an actual attack, it's likely we'll never know, because "furries gassed in suspected terrorist attack" makes a much better news story than "janitor spills cleaning supplies".

For the record, I actually do think this was some anti-furry jackass ween or possibly some bitter ex-furry turning on his own kind, because dumping a cup of pool cleaner in a stairwell is about what I'd expect from someone like that.  However I'm not going to say that's definitely what happened until other possibilities have been eliminated.



Konstantinos said:


> Ehh, who am I kidding? The guy couldn't have been that smart to begin with if he was trying to gas FurCon.


Yeah, if I had a fursuit disguise and wanted to fuck with a furry convention, I'd wear it to rob a bank next door.  Dumping pool cleaner is bush league.


----------



## Mollybdenum (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm more partial to the idea of a bunch of idiots found the cleaning supplies and dumped it because they thought it would be funny.  Not with malicious intent, just jackasses.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 10, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> I wasn't. I was just saying this has been pretty low-key news considering it was a gas attack.


Yeah, this is still a story about a bunch of innocent people who were almost trapped inside a building full of toxic gas that could've seriously fucked them up. Furry or not this doesn't really seem like something these newscasters should be joking about on air.


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 11, 2014)

Count groudon said:


> Yeah, this is still a story about a bunch of innocent people who were almost trapped inside a building full of toxic gas that could've seriously fucked them up. Furry or not this doesn't really seem like something these newscasters should be joking about on air.



People who have never encountered furries before are always going to laugh at first exposure. Also, no one was seriously hurt so it's nowhere near a tragedy. Totally worth joke fodder.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 11, 2014)

I thought of this pic and couldn't stop laughing.







Get it? Get it? The poison gas is burning his eyes and lungs. lolroffle!


----------



## KFC (Dec 11, 2014)

Who the fuck tries to kill people with pool cleaner? That's kinda out there...


----------



## Watcher (Dec 11, 2014)

KFC said:


> Who the fuck tries to kill people with pool cleaner? That's kinda out there...


"gas the furries" is a reoccurring meme on the internet

I mean it might be funny that someone used chlorine to do it. But chlorine was used by both sides in World War 1 as a chemical warfare agent. It can cause long-term irritation of the lungs if enough is inhaled and can lead to death.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 11, 2014)

Artard said:


> Oy vey, news anchors can't stop laughing, one runs off set when told what a furry is.


Apparently this video is making the rounds on social media because it was shared to my fiance's mother on Facebook. So my fiance had to explain furries to his mother.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Dec 11, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> People who have never encountered furries before are always going to laugh at first exposure. Also, no one was seriously hurt so it's nowhere near a tragedy. Totally worth joke fodder.



Um, hmm.  And if this incident had happened at a college football game, the head of the perp responsible for it would already be on a spike. Well, after "resisting arrest", and getting the crap beat out of him.


----------



## A-№1 (Dec 11, 2014)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Um, hmm.  And if this incident had happened at a college football game, the head of the perp responsible for it would already be on a spike. Well, after "resisting arrest", and getting the crap beat out of him.


Assuming they could even smell the chlorine odor over the stale beer, hot dog vomit, and urine smells normally associated with back stairwells at college football games.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Dec 11, 2014)

KFC said:


> Who the fuck tries to kill people with pool cleaner? That's kinda out there...


I'd have to agree with other that this was probably just something done on impulse. The floor it was ignited doesn't make much sense for a planned attack and powered chlorine was probably found in a janitor closet or some shit.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't realize there were so many furries in northern Illinois. 

I shouldn't be surprised, but I kinda am.


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 16, 2014)

I love all the people in this thread indignantly insisting that a bunch of grown men and women milling around outside dressed as cartoon mascots isn't funny. "People wouldn't react this way if it was gays!" Yeah, because the gays wouldn't be wearing fucking cartoon mascot costumes. It's not that hard a concept.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 18, 2014)

Too soon?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been thinking about this for quite a while and I'm more certain than ever it wasn't done by some hilarious troll or hero but just a really assmad furry having some sort of interpersonal drama with other furries. Think about it ; the evidence is all there. He basically just smashed up some cleaning chemicals in a stairwell. That doesn't speak of planning and premeditation, just of a really angry spastic who was having a tantrum because idk, his gay furry boyfriend yiffed somebody else.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2015)

http://www.themarysue.com/furry-con-terrorist-attack/

lolololol


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 14, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I've been thinking about this for quite a while and I'm more certain than ever it wasn't done by some hilarious troll or hero but just a really assmad furry having some sort of interpersonal drama with other furries. Think about it ; the evidence is all there. He basically just smashed up some cleaning chemicals in a stairwell. That doesn't speak of planning and premeditation, just of a really angry spastic who was having a tantrum because idk, his gay furry boyfriend yiffed somebody else.


So I guess they haven't narrowed it down to a small list of suspects, then?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys, we should just admit that we did it. None of us want somebody else taking credit for our Perfect Crime do we?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Guys, we should just admit that we did it. None of us want somebody else taking credit for our Perfect Crime do we?



well it does fit in with our botched drive by of adf. kiwis can't kill


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 14, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Guys, we should just admit that we did it. None of us want somebody else taking credit for our Perfect Crime do we?



If it was perfect it'd have a bodycount this was just as poor and sloppy as our drive-by on ADF.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2015)

Well dudebros, I guess we need to work on our sharp shooting and gassing furries like they are the British troops at Ypres.


----------



## Clown Doll (Aug 14, 2015)

Uzumaki said:


> because the gays wouldn't be wearing fucking cartoon mascot costumes.


If this was true, there wouldn't have been enough furries present to call it a "convention" .


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> So I guess they haven't narrowed it down to a small list of suspects, then?



Considering the spergs and crazies who attend these things it could be anyone.

I thought I heard there was one specific suspect, though.  Maybe I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 20, 2016)

Well this is just mean


----------



## CatParty (Apr 20, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Well this is just mean




die furries


----------



## Melkor (Apr 20, 2016)

CatParty said:


> die furries


----------



## exball (Apr 20, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Well this is just mean


>Necrobumping
Cool autism.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 20, 2016)

exball said:


> >Necrobumping
> Cool autism.


Hey I didn't read the date of the first post, faggot.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 20, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Hey I didn't read the date of the first post, faggot.


Maybe if you took off the fursuit you'd be able to see better.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 20, 2016)

closing thread.


----------

